# Lighting



## STS95 (Aug 16, 2011)

What do you put your lights in to place them? I have several light bulbs, and lamps that ive been using, but i dont like them because they are big and difficult to hide. I want something cheep to put them in outside and inside. Any suggestion? Also i prefer minimal cords.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

Flood light sockets and boxes mounted to a board. Yes, this will require some wireing. You could also take theses and wire together a string of them. Say, 3 pairs on a 20' or 50' cord. When its done right with the right materials, it is weather resistant.

Stores like home depot sell just the flood light socket for a couple bucks, the weather tight boxes for 5 to 7 bucks. There are also complete kit with 2 sockets, the box and cover and gaskets and wire nuts. The kit I bought to put on my house has a metal shroud around the socket to protect and hide the bulb.


----------

